# Need 5.1 Speakers



## dashing.sujay (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello techies, I need to buy a 5.1 speaker for some "commercial" purpose. My dad has given me a budget of 5k, although i have a habit of dragging him upto my satisfaction . I have sorted these out.

*Logitech Z506
*Edifier DA5000 (6.7k) (not pro)

I can increase my budget to 7k max if the speakers are worth. Plus I'd like to prefer Creative/AL/Philips/ or whatever is easily available, locally (online buying is last option). But i'm tilted for Edifier one as read its reviews to be fantastic. Speakers will be used in a play school, i guess connected to a LED TV (which my dad bought today  ). 

PS-Although I have mentioned that the speakers will be used for "commercial" purposes, it doesn't makes any sense to me, i.e., I'd treat it as a personal buy.

TIY


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2011)

Bump! Are all dead! 

I got following other options-

1)Buy Edifier M3500 at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
2) Buy Sony Multimedia Speaker ID7000 at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 5, 2011)

Get Edifier DA5000


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 5, 2011)

Is DA5000 as good in like the pro one? I got feebacks for the pro version, not about simple version. Availability is a issue, so will opt for this only if this is true performer.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 5, 2011)

Edifier DA5000
Edifier DA5000 Pro

On seeing the specs,


*Diff.*
|
*Edifier DA5000*
|
*Edifier DA5000 Pro*
|
*Comments*
*Satellite Speaker*
|12Wx5|12W x 3 + 6W x 2 |

*Subwoofer*
| 8 inch, 8 Ohms|8 inch, 4 Ohms|Here's where the diff. is


----------



## macho84 (Nov 5, 2011)

I am not sure what the price of S550 

Digital 5.1 Audio Speaker System - S550 | Edifier


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 5, 2011)

^^It would be very costly.

@Megamind- I can see that but want to know about practical experience by anybody, if he has used it. It seems I'll have to go with logitech one.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 5, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> It seems I'll have to go with logitech one.


What makes u think that?
Not a wise decision, when DA5000 is in ur reach...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm prefering edifier only bro, but will have to see its avaialbility and permission of my dad. I'm thinking to order it from letsbuy it will cost some 6700.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 5, 2011)

FYI,


Spoiler



*static.lowyat.net/uploads/attach-1/post-2601-1176262565.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 5, 2011)

Thnx for the info mate, now it seems I'm sure about Edifier


----------

